# Deepcool Captain 240 EX White



## hauptmann25 (21. September 2016)

Hey PCGH-Community!

Hab vor kurzem diese hübsche Ding entdeckt und mir läuft das Wasser im Mund zusammen: 

CAPTAIN 240EX WHITE GAMER STORM CPU Flussigkeitskuhler

Nur die Sache ist, ich find keine News ob die zu uns auch kommen. Selbst die Vorgänger Captain ohne EX gibts nur spärlich, bei einem Händler in DE der nichtmal nach Österreich liefert 

Hat wer von euch ne Ahnung ob und wann die auch zu uns nach DE/AT kommen? Für einen White-Themed build sind die ja einfach klasse, da gibts zurzeit einfach sonst nix im AIO-Bereich.


----------



## INU.ID (22. September 2016)

Joa, sieht schick aus. Die AIO gibts übrigens auf ebay für ca. 120€ (aus den USA, inkl. Versand nach Österreich und Einfuhrabgaben).

Edit: Schade das die Blades schwarz sind. :/


----------



## hauptmann25 (22. September 2016)

Danke vielmals, keine Ahnung warun ich gerade bei Ebay nicht geschaut habe, hatte das Hirn wohl wieder Feierabend gemacht


----------



## TheDiabolo (22. September 2016)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Joa, sieht schick aus. Die AIO gibts übrigens auf ebay für ca. 120€ (aus den USA, inkl. Versand nach Österreich und Einfuhrabgaben).
> 
> Edit: Schade das die Blades schwarz sind. :/


danke


----------

